# Wanted: Finance Job in RSA



## GFinance (Apr 28, 2008)

I am currently in the US and plan on relocating to SA. I have a business degree, CFA, and currently work as a research analyst managing money for institutional investors. 

My question is in regards to trying to obtain a quota work permit.

Daxk had put up a link to scarce and critical skills lists for 2007. In this I would clearly fall under financial brokers (Financial Investment Advisers and Managers (inc Risk Analysts)) occupational grouping. However, the current quota system on the department for home affairs does not clearly map to this. 

They have an area for Actuaries and risk assessors? Does risk assessors mean the same as risk analysts? Is there a scarce and critical skills listing that is more detailed than what is provided on the department of home affairs for 2008?

I had placed links to the docs however I am not allowed to post seeing as though I have under 4 posts. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

GFinance,thats as finite as the scarce skills list gets.
Although the Finacial side of things are first class in SA , Home Affairs and Dept of Labour who issue work and res permits are definitely 3rd world and dont seeem to have a clue.


----------



## GFinance (Apr 28, 2008)

Daxk said:


> GFinance,thats as finite as the scarce skills list gets.
> Although the Finacial side of things are first class in SA , Home Affairs and Dept of Labour who issue work and res permits are definitely 3rd world and dont seeem to have a clue.


So ur advice would be to apply under whichever section makes the most sense?

At first i was thinking econ but after seeing the 2007 description list i now think actuaries and risk assessors?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

My advice is to contact a large Company that employs your profession,try and find an american one that has offices in SA.
You are more likely to win a free trip to the moon than to get an email response from SA Govt Departments unless you owe them money.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Well said Daxk


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

Just curious . What would be your motivation to move to SA with your experience and background ?


----------



## GFinance (Apr 28, 2008)

More to experience an emerging market in which I actually have a desire to live. Not a "career" move per se.


----------

